# BMW K 1600 B Bagger Makes Its East Coast Debut At Daytona Bike Week



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad's K 1600 B Bagger will make its East Coast debut during Daytona Bike Week. Visitors to BMW Motorcycles of Daytona will have an opportunity to see the bagger-style motorcycle based on BMW's six-cylinder K 1600 platform. BMW representatives will be on hand to answer questions about the K 1600 B, which was developed specifically with American riders and American roads in mind.

Date: Friday, March 10 through Sunday, March 19, 2017

Time: 9:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m. daily

Location: BMW Motorcycles of Daytona
118 E Fairview Ave
Daytona Beach, FL 32114
Phone (386) 257-2269

Also on display at the BMW Motorcycles of Daytona will be BMW Motorrad's new single-cylinder G 310 R - the first BMW roadster under 500 cc and an MSRP of $4,750 (plus $245 destination and handling). One cylinder, lightweight, powerful dynamic performance - the BMW G 310 R embodies the pure essence of a BMW roadster: it has neither too little nor too much of anything. Pragmatic in the best sense of the word, it offers precisely what is needed - for dynamic performance and comfort, both in town and out in the country.

*Read all about the K 1600 B here!*


----------

